# replacing a bathroom sink



## chambones (Jan 28, 2007)

I have an old house that I am attempting to replace a sink in.  However, now that I have everything ready to go, the drain line from the wall does not match up with the new drain system on the sink.  There is about an inch or so offset.  Any thoughts on how to address?  I can't replace the pipe from the wall to make it longer, as a previous owner did something to the pipe that I can't fix.


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 29, 2007)

Your connection should be immediately after the "U-bend" of the trap. You can swing the u-bend 360 degrees which gives you a range of 8 to 10 inches along the wall. You don't need to replace the pipe in the wall, just extend it and swing the trap around to meet up with it.
Glenn


----------

